# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 140 CoreLokt (plus free AMAX)

## Timmay

I have around 80-100 ( I will count tomorrow) 140gr Core Lokts for 6.5 and I will throw in around 5 free 140 amax's.

I'm after *100gn* Partitions or similar construction, soft point (prefer bonded if possible) *100gr'*s only 

 @gimp any ideas for something similar?

----------


## gimp

Do Barnes do a 100gr? It's really a bit light in 6.5

----------


## mikee

> Do Barnes do a 100gr? It's really a bit light in 6.5


I'm using these in my little 6.5 @ about 2700fps, not shot anything with them yet and they are bloody gold plated so load development is painful for your wallet
Only bonded bullets I have found in 6.5 (partitions excepted) are all in the heavier weights

----------


## Timmay

I'm really enjoying the light (feels like a .223 recoil) at the range with these 100amax's even at 2750fps (Mind you i did group 1/2 moa at 3100 out of my 18.5"). I dont shoot past 300 so 140's are over kill. 99% is well under 100m for me.
 @mikee how do you find them opening up in softer tissue? Thats the fps Im looking at shooting them.

----------


## dogmatix

Tim, I'll take the corelockts, as I can't find any in Dorkland.
How much $ do you want?

----------


## mikee

> I'm really enjoying the light (feels like a .223 recoil) at the range with these 100amax's even at 2750fps (Mind you i did group 1/2 moa at 3100 out of my 18.5"). I dont shoot past 300 so 140's are over kill. 99% is well under 100m for me.
>  @mikee how do you find them opening up in softer tissue? Thats the fps Im looking at shooting them.


Only shot them on paper so far, groups around 1/2 MOA with some load development (Barnes 100gn TTSX with 100thou jump and 28gns N530).  We won't talk about the 2 inch groups we started with  :Have A Nice Day: 

My 6.5 IS a .223 case necked up so these are max loads for me.

If i couldn't get the barnes to shoot well I was going to try them in my 6.5SAUM going a little faster than 2700  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Timmay

> Tim, I'll take the corelockts, as I can't find any in Dorkland.
> How much $ do you want?


Cool as mate, I will count em tomorrow and pm ya.

----------


## kirabilli

> Only shot them on paper so far, groups around 1/2 MOA with some load development (Barnes 100gn TTSX with 100thou jump and 28gns N530).  We won't talk about the 2 inch groups we started with 
> 
> My 6.5 IS a .223 case necked up so these are max loads for me.
> 
> If i couldn't get the barnes to shoot well I was going to try them in my 6.5SAUM going a little faster than 2700


Mikee, what calibre is that 6.5 on the .22 case?

----------


## northdude

A 6.5 blackout ?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mikee

6.5 TCU, its actually originally a cartridge developed for Metallic Silhouette shooting. .223 case (improved) blown out and necked up to 6.5
Also have  6TCU, .25TCU, 7TCU.

----------


## outdoorlad

100gn TTSX doing bit over 3000fps

----------


## Timmay

Are there any that don't require fireforming?  @Pointer put me on to the 6x45 which is just a simple sizing die conversion for brass which is right up my ally.... I might shoot this 223 a fair wack then look to convert in a year or two.

----------

